
The Future of Content - Cheap and Plentiful - icey
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/02/08/business/media/08carr.html
======
drenei
The wired article goes into more detail and is also quite interesting.
<http://www.wired.com/magazine/2009/10/ff_demandmedia>

~~~
simon_
This article pulls my favorite description of Demand Media from that article:

"Imagine a classroom where one kid raised his hand after every question and
screams out the answer. He may not be smart or even right, but he makes it
difficult to hear anybody else."

